# CUSTOMS AND TRADITIONS OF THE CME



## 3rd Herd (18 Feb 2007)

Found this rather interesting article/paper:

"The science of military engineering is shrouded in antiquity. There is little doubt that military engineering
was the first form of engineering and can be traced to the later stages of the Stone Age. Weaponry was one of
the early applications of the first crude metals and the engineering skills to enhance the use of these weapons
and to provide defences against them soon followed."

full article at: http://www.admie.forces.gc.ca/dgcps/CME_customs_Split_internet/English/Chapter_1_History.pdf


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2007)

Then there's the always popular CME RED BOOK in it's entirity....

http://www.admie.forces.gc.ca/dgcps/CME_customs_e.htm

178 pages to amaaze your peers & thrill the young'uns


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Feb 2007)

And there's this, the CME Association website; it has information on the history of the CME, and military engineering around the world.

http://www.cmea-agmc.ca/

CHIMO  

_Edited for spelling_


----------



## McG (6 Dec 2012)

Does anyone know if Customs and Traditions of the Canadian Military Engineers (AKA the Red Book) can still be found on the internet?  All my links & Google hits are dead.


----------



## Shamrock (6 Dec 2012)

I came across it the other day in Publications.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Dec 2012)

http://cmea-agmc.ca/customs/

EDIT, nvm, link is kaput


----------

